# LUSAR and Other Forms of Urban Search and Rescue



## medaid (29 Oct 2007)

I'm looking for information on LUSAR training. I know that they were being run out of Esquimalt before, but I was wondering if anyone else knows who exactly was running them and if they are running anymore of these courses. I never got a chance to go on this course when I was with my last unit, they keep canceling it due to poor attendance in the unit, however it was one of the courses that I absolutely wanted to get on to but couldn't! 

Anyone with information on LUSAR please feel free to throw it here. 


Cheerios!


MT.


----------



## old medic (29 Oct 2007)

Light Urban Search and Rescue 

National Search And Rescue Secretariat
Directory of Search And Rescue Organizations (BC)
https://www.nss.gc.ca/sar_directory/orgsByProvince_e.asp?province=10

BC Ministry of Public Safety and Solicitor General
Provincial Emergency Program
PUBLIC SAFETY LIFELINE VOLUNTEERS
http://www.pep.bc.ca/volunteer/volunteer.html



> ....Registered volunteers participate in Search and Rescue,.....


----------

